# Project Xtern - Has anyone tried



## maryannhi (Jan 13, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Project Xtern program?


----------



## Msdiva12 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi I have actually contacted everyone who was on the project xtern list (in MASS) only one person responded back to me; however they offered a non traditional externship that did not have any hand on coding. No one else has contacted me so far.
Thanks allison200103


----------



## lmcalli2005 (Jan 13, 2011)

I also have contacted Project Xtern sites on the list.  No one has replied.  If they are full or no longer a participant, it would be nice to know this information to move forward.


----------



## aam720@gmail.com (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello!  I applied to the externships on the list for metro Atlanta, GA last week.  I was going to follow up with them this week; however, due to the inclement weather most people were not at work.  I plan to follow up next week.


----------



## maryannhi (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks. First time contacting a site today. They just asked me to send in my resume, so we'll see how it goes here in Fort Worth, TX.


----------



## mxiong919 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Not much of a response*

Hi - I've contacted all of the companies listed as participants of Project Xtern in my area.  I've not heard from any of them and in my research have found lots of review saying that Project Xtern just doesn't help much at all.  I'm beginning to believe those reviews and am somewhat disappointed.  But at this point, I'm going to just start visiting medical offices to speak with their office managers to see if anyone would be interested in an CPC-A extern.  I figure I have nothing else left to lose especially if Project Xtern isn't doing what it's supposed to be doing!

Good luck to you and everyone else in this position!

Mai


----------

